# Rainbow Fish Compatibility



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello there! I am very interested in the Rainbow fish. I am wondering if I can have them with my current fish. I have a 60 gallon tall tank with 2 Angels, 1 Parrot and 1 clown loach. Will this work? I would really love to have 5 of the rainbows. Any advise is much appreciated! *c/p*


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes they will. In fact, I had all of those (minus the Clown Loach) in my 60G a few years ago, & it all was fine.

Rainbows are very docile. You'll be fine.

Parrots are one of my favorite FW fish out there. Their personalities rock.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah rainbows should be fine. I keep a few differnt types in my 90 gallon with tiger barbs, danios and tri color sharks.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 3 parrots and the all remind me of a dog! Mine shake their heads back and forth just like a dog. Their faces are very expressive! Thanks for the input. I am going to the fish store tonight for my Rainbows!


----------



## igot2gats (Aug 12, 2010)

syddriver said:


> I have 3 parrots and the all remind me of a dog! Mine shake their heads back and forth just like a dog. Their faces are very expressive! Thanks for the input. I am going to the fish store tonight for my Rainbows!


I used to have colored rocks in my FW (everything was fake besides the fish), and my Parrots used to pick up mouthfuls of the rocks & spit them around the tank like machine guns...literally.

It was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

They are definitely funny! Mine take the plants and rearrange them for me. They also like to stalk their reflection on the front of the tank.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Rainbows are wonderful fish. They are long lived and seem to eat anything. They don't develope their full color until they are adult and tend to be a little expensive. They don't seem to harass other fish, only each other. If you cand find them. get the Neon Rainbows. They have some of the most beautiful scales of any fish.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

Well Friday night I bought 2 Rainbows! They are juveniles so their colors are not quite fully developed but the are stunning fish! At first my parrot was chasing them all over the place but within the hour he had calmed down and they are all getting along great. I will be buying 2 more this weekend as I understand they are a schooling fish.


----------

